# what grinder is this and is it worth the money?



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

i've been offered this grinder, new, for 175 euros:

  

what model is it and is it worth the money? (domestic use)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

To my untrained eye it looks like a super jolly. Price is about right but dependent on condition of course. New burrs are not too pricey if it needs them (£25 ish) but the main thing is the bearings and to make sure the adjuster collar isn't cross-thread ed.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

they said is brand new, but.. how can i test it and where to look? (i'm not sure i can trust their words)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

If that's a picture of the actual grinder then it doesn't look new. If I felt I couldn't trust what they were saying then i'd leave it, whilst its a decent price its not that much of a bargain to take a chance IMO.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Exactly. If it was actually new, surely the pics would be of it in bits on a table with packaging all around. The pic isn't great quality so it's hard to be sure but just the fact that it's sat on the kitchen counter with a cup next to it tells me it's used. I would want to see it in person before buying it.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

yes, i can go to them and have a look before buying.

it seams to be it'a a Mazzer Mini (the green light indicator is on the left and on SJ it's on the right)


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

It's a Mini, not a SJ.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

D'oh! I wondered that actually. I should have spotted it - I used to have one just like it. #recognitionfail


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

is it good- the Mini? worth the money, if new?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If it is brand new then absolutely yes it's worth the money


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

what is strange to me, it lacks the lever from the doser in the picture.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is the grinder in the photo up for sale? As that is incomplete and appears used!


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

okay, so it's new BUT it has some cosmetic problems, durig transportation from Europe to us.

1. the on/off knob is cracked and apart of it missing

2. scratches on left side of casing

i had to get it for 140 euros..

pictures


http://imgur.com/nHnYU


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's not new it is 7 years old!!


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

i've opened it all up and saw no coffee traces at all, the burrs look brand new, as well.

i do hope i didn't to a stupid and impulsive purchase


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

greymda said:


> i've opened it all up and saw no coffee traces at all, the burrs look brand new, as well.
> 
> i do hope i didn't to a stupid and impulsive purchase


You might have done well.......

You might not.....

I hope it's the former!


----------

